# Frame upgrade Leader 736R v. Motobecane LeChampion



## matamua (May 2, 2008)

I've got a Motobecane LeChampion SL with an Ultegra group. My wife bought the bike for me for my birthday and it is too small. She bought me a 56cm and I need more like a 61cm. I've been looking around and I'm trying to decide what I want. I like the ride quality of the Motobecane just fine. It doesn't seem too harsh. I may go with a bigger Moto because I can score one for $285 frame and fork, and hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

The Leader is an attractive alternative though. I'm a sucker for matte black finish. What I am worried about is whether or not it is going to beat the crap out of me and I'll hate the ride. Has anyone actually ridden one of these and have something to compare it to? 

Any input except "I hate Motobecane because..." would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## matamua (May 2, 2008)

31 views and no opinions? Give me some input please!

Link for the Moto
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MOTOBECANE-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Link for the Leader
http://www.leaderbikestore.com/pd_ld_736r.cfm


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

I purchased my Motobecane 1 month ago and couldn't be happier with the overall build of the bike. It has performed well and I have put around 400 miles on it since I bought it. That being said, I was very disappointed in the finish of the bike. The paint was ridiculously thin and the clear coat was peeling up in many places. None of this really matters though since I wrecked it Friday. I now need a new frame. I just ordered a Leader 736r frame to replace the moto frame with. I'll let you know how it compares. I can tell you that I already like paint better and thats just from the pictures.


----------



## matamua (May 2, 2008)

Sweet! I am looking to buy a new frame within the next two or three weeks. I would love to hear your input if you get it put together before then.


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

matamua said:


> Sweet! I am looking to buy a new frame within the next two or three weeks. I would love to hear your input if you get it put together before then.


I will say this... They only have a select number of the 736r frames in blue for $169 and Black for $199 remaining. Their normal price is $300 and the new '09s are going to probably be more. I can also tell you that if you want a blue one, you'll have to get it on Ebay. However, if you want a black one you'll save $30+ on shipping if you buy it at their website.


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

Ok, here's a picture of my Leader 736r build. I've only put about 60 miles on it since I finished it but like what I have seen/felt so far. It climbs strong and is compliant in the corners. I went with a 40 rake over a 43 and am still up in the air about that.


----------



## matamua (May 2, 2008)

Very nice. I decided to go with a bigger Le Champion SL frameset, mostly because it was cheaper and allowed me to get a lot more with my money. I'll post some pictures of the finished build later.


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

Good deal. I personally have never seen nor ridden a Le Champion but can tell you that this bike is a much better ride than the Grand Record.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)




----------

